# HTML how to change tab name



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

hi, i'm trying to learn how to write html pages
and i'm using wix.com templates because they're really good
now i have three problems
1: 
i can't change the text on the tab rectangle ie: techguy.org says : HelpOnThe.Net: Tech......
2:
i tried making a website to practice so i uploaded the index.html
and now when i load it it says debugmode for 2 seconds then it loads
why ?
how can i remove or hide that ?
3:
there is a bar at the bottom right of the website
it's not in the html file
what is it ? where is it ? can i remove it ? how ?
thanks in advance 
link to source
view-source:http://christadwani.com.nu/
link to the webiste
http://christadwani.com.nu/


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

This is an innovative way of creating a website - by using javascript to inject the html page content as opposed to using pure html. I've obviously used PHP to generate html, but using js is new to me. The only help I can offer you re point 1) is to change all the references to "christadwanimusic" in your source code to whatever you want to appear in your browser tag (perhaps "ChristAdwaniMusic", or whatever...), but don't change this line...

```
<meta property="og:url" content="http://adwanimusic.wix.com/christadwanimusic">
```
 as it seems to be an absolute url which is probably referenced during the javascript rendering of your page.
Regarding point 2) you could try removing this line

```

```
 from what little html you have in your source code (it's down the bottom)
Hope this helps


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Also disable the music and allow you visitors to turn it off / on. 

It is one of the things that a large number of users hate. It will cost you visitors if you don't. 

I opened your page to look at the problem for you and the music made me close it immediately. Luckily for you Jim is made of stronger stuff


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Nah (lol) I just know where the volume button is on my speakers..


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

JiminSA said:


> . 1) is to change all the references to "christadwanimusic" in your source code to whatever you want to appear in your browser tag (perhaps "ChristAdwaniMusic", or whatever...), but don't change this line...
> 
> ```
> <meta property="og:url" content="http://adwanimusic.wix.com/christadwanimusic">
> ...


i tried both but it didn't work so i started
i tried to download a blank website template (same javascript) with just some text
same problems 
this should be the title but it just adds ( | wix.com )

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

this
```



colinsp said:


> Also disable the music and allow you visitors to turn it off / on.
> 
> of stronger stuff


sorry about that i didn't really make this for publishing just to try the different features and learn about them

so this is the new one

```
<!DOCTYPE html>

  techguy
```


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm...
Methinks that you will not be able to get rid of the " | Wix.com" addition to the browser tag as long as you are using wix.com to generate your site, because it xref's a default html which automatically appends their signature.
I would be inclined to find another template, which closely matches the js generated wix.com template, but is pure html.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

ok thanks anyway but there is one more thing
i searched on the wix forums and i found out that they use ajax and that the source code is not full 
so this is the full source
please check it out see if the problem can be here

```
<!DOCTYPE html>

    <![if !IE]>
    

    
    <![endif]>

techguy | Wix.com

        [URL=http://www.wix.com/html5webbuilder/400?utm_campaign=vir_wixad_live](Wix-Logo) Create a Wix site![/URL] 
        [URL=http://www.wix.com/html5webbuilder/400?utm_campaign=vir_wixad_live]100s of templates
No coding needed
Start now >>[/URL]

[B][SIZE=13]TechGuy[/SIZE][/B]

        (Wix Logo)This site was created by  [URL=http://www.wix.com?utm_campaign=vir_wixad_live] WIX.com. [/URL]  Create your own for FREE  >>
```


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not a problem per-se, it's one of the prices one pays when using a third party website generator like wix.com - advertising insofar as your title tag must bear their logo... The script which does this is in your "full source code version - the line techguy | Wix.com can be changed, but that might be cutting off your nose to spite your face, because wix.com would cotton on to the fact and might not take too kindly to it... However if you want to do this then simply change the title tag


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

christadwani, I strongly recommend that you ditch wix.
Their approach is unconventional to put it politely, and doesn't play nicely with web standards. More importantly, their whole philosophy is to let you make sites without needing to do any coding. If your aim is to learn to code, you want somewhere that will just put your HTML on the web and let you see how it works.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Some good advice from Josiah, and if you want to get your website on the internet, without the expense of buying hosting, there are plenty of services offering you free hosting - just google "free website hosting" and take your choice. Plus you could find yourself a nicer template. If you don't want to build from scratch - simply google "free website templates - audio stream" or something like that.
If you seriously want to learn what html and css are all about take a look at w3schools


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

JiminSA said:


> Plus you could find yourself a nicer template. If you don't want to build from scratch - simply google "free website templates - audio stream" or something like that.


I wouldn't agree with that. I think if you want to learn to build the things, you should start by building it from scratch. Once you have the basics, then you can look at using templates.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Josiah, shall we agree to differ? In our "instant" society, it is sometimes advisable to dive in and start at the top. My personal learning curve was such a one - diving in to make my brother a website several years ago. Admittedly I didn't use a template I initally used WYSIWYG - Kompozer and then when I got the hang of html by frequently viewing source, I advanced to using stylesheets (Notepad++) then PHP.
Different strokes for different folks, I guess...


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

i apologize for taking your time
thank you anyway
i can't really find any good templates
but i get your point


----------

